# High collar patrol tunic



## T.R.Hayward (28 Feb 2007)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone here could help me procure a high collar patrol tunic in blue serge. Any information you could provide regarding retailers or manufacturers would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,

-Rick


----------



## Matt_Fisher (28 Feb 2007)

Try Claymore Clothes (1982) Ltd in Vancouver @ 604-251-9047.  They are a military tailor shop.  You might also want to try ebay using the search term 'blues' or 'patrol'.


----------



## medaid (5 Mar 2007)

Want good bang for your buck? Go to India or Pakistan. They are fairly cheap and the quality is quite good. Failing that? Try search function... or just follow Matt's advce and call claymores


----------



## Franko (5 Mar 2007)

You may want to try a shop that makes Mess Kit, they may be able to make you a set or at least point you in the right direction.

Regards


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Mar 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> You may want to try a shop that makes Mess Kit, they may be able to make you a set or at least point you in the right direction.
> 
> Regards


That would be Claymore. They make Mess Kit & Patrols.


----------



## T.R.Hayward (5 Mar 2007)

Thanks for the input everyone!

I like the fact that Claymore is a Canadian company, I always try to buy Canadian if possible....

Best Wishes,

-Rick


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Mar 2007)

One word of advice with Claymore though, is to have them send you a material swatch of what fabric they'll be tailoring the uniform out of.  I had a friend who got them to tailor a set of patrols a few years ago.  When he went in for his fitting he was horrified to see that they'd made it out of a black wool gaberdine material, wheras he'd specified more of a Navy blue wool gaberine.  They argued back and forth for a few months as to whether to start a new uniform (which is what my friend wanted to do), or to use the one that had been tailored (which is what Claymore wanted to do).

In the end, they ended up doing a new set of patrols for him, in a more suitably coloured fabric.  The fit and quality were excellent, but it was an unecessary headache that could have been avoided had they discussed and agreed upon the material from the beginning.

Avoid the whole thing from the get-go and request to see, and approve the fabric swatch which they plan on tailoring your uniform out of, and keep a swatch of your own to compare with the finished product.


----------



## T.R.Hayward (8 Mar 2007)

That's good advice for dealing with any tailor....


----------



## mckee19 (21 Mar 2007)

what is the high collar patrol tunic, Ive never seen one 
the only tunic Ive seen is the one were issued


----------



## Blackadder1916 (21 Mar 2007)

mckee19 said:
			
		

> what is the high collar patrol tunic, Ive never seen one



Here's a link.  They're Brits wearing them, but the look is the same.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:EdwardWessex.jpg


----------



## mckee19 (21 Mar 2007)

Ahhhh so there what we wear when we have our Dress Uniforms on, i thought it was a combat tunic my mistake
thanks for the help tho


----------

